# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  DC DV Games - Rules and Events

## Siиdяed

For those who have played the game already, this will be something of a retcon in terms of rules and combat. It should make the game quicker and more enjoyable.

*Character Stats*

HEALTH ----> Hit-points, if you will. The limit for the average human is _50_. Super-strength allows it to go higher. Alien races may have a different limit.
ARMOUR ----> Wearing certain costumes may grant you additional hit-points.
DEX ----> Speed and agility. The limit for the average human is _10_. Super-speed allows it to go higher. Alien races may have a different limit.
PER ----> Perception and noticing. The limit for the average human is _10_. Enchanced senses allows it to go higher. Alien races may have a different limit.
INT ----> Intelligence and mental resilience. The limit for the average human is _10_. Super-intelligence allows it to go higher. Alien races may have a different limit.
STR ----> Strength and hardiness. The limit for the average human is _5_. Super-strength allows it to go higher. Alien races may have a different limit.
WILL ----> Will-power and determination. The limit for the average human is _10_. Being one of few human individuals able to wield a power-ring allows it to go higher. Alien races may have a different limit.

_Where these may commonly apply_

HEALTH ----> Damage received is deducted from here. Being reduced to 0 will kill the character.
ARMOUR ----> Damage received is deducted from here, and not from health. Being reduced to 0 means further damage will be deducted from health.
DEX ----> Running speed and DEX are tied, and so in terms of movement it will be accounted for (but not rolled for). Attempting a close-quarter attack will get your DEX added to your roll to hit.
PER ----> Searching or having the chance to spot something will have PER added to your roll to succeed. Attempting a ranged attack will get your PER added to your roll to hit.
INT ----> Attempting to invent or experiment will have INT added to your roll to succeed. Attempting to use high-tech equipment will also have INT taken into account (and may be rolled for).
STR ----> Any damage dealt at close-quarters will have STR added to it.
WILL ----> Any time fear, insanity or doubt is artificially enhanced (fear gas, Joker toxin) and an attempt is made to break free of its effects, WILL will be added to your roll to succeed.


*Common Combat System*

Combat is done in turns, with the highest DEX character (player or otherwise) moving first, and then in turn based on DEX until the lowest DEX character moves last. This is the case for any action during a combat section (including fleeing) except for attempts to dodge or block an oncoming attack (which count as an action) or counter-attacks (which come with certain skills and are a free action).

In most cases, if it is a standard attack on a standard target with no environmental modifiers, then an attempt to attack either ranged or at close-quarters will be resolved through:

d20, 1-7 is a miss, 8-18 a hit, 19-20 a hard hit

The attacker rolls, and gets + their DEX. If the defending character chooses to dodge/block, this is their action for the turn, and the attacker has to - the defender's DEX from their attack.

Example: Batman is attacking one of the Penguin's goons in an unmoving room where they are both stood facing one another. Batman gets +4 for his DEX, but has to -1 for the goon's dodging action based on his DEX. Thus, Batman must roll with only +1 to his roll. The goon has used up his action this turn and cannot attack back.

For a hit, the attacker then rolls a d6 for damage and has + his STR. For a hard hit, the attacker rolls a d10 for damage and has + his STR. Various weapons and armaments can modify this damage, but this is the standard unarmed attack.

For ranged attacks, the above is the same except it is PER not DEX, and there is no + for STR.

The usual weapon modifiers include: Bullets (+8 to damage), Explosive (+8 to damage).

----------


## Siиdяed

*Issues of DC DV 1.0*

*Atom/Flash*

*Spoiler* for _Atom/Flash #1 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit)_: 



_Atom/Flash #1 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit)_ - After lab assistant Micky Mason and Chemistry student Cody Scott of Hub City university are affected by a freak lab accident, they find themselves with outstounding new powers. Heading down-town, they are quickly thrown into a brawl with some mechanical ants. But after a cunning ruse, they fight their way through. Captain Holland of the Hub City Police warns them of the new villain, Bug-Eyed Bandit, and the two heroes race to a prehistoric insect remains exhibit opening at the city museum...




*Spoiler* for _Atom/Flash #2 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit) ft. the Bat-Man_: 



_Atom/Flash #2 (Battle with the Bug-Eyed Bandit) ft. the Bat-Man_ - After investigating the Hub City Museum's prehistoric insect remains exhibition - where wealthy philanthropist Gus VanBrunt was visiting - the two heroes faced off the Bandit himself astride a mechanical millipede! VanBrunt, disappearing into the bathrooms and emerging as the newest crime-fighter, the Bat-Man, aided the pair as they battled the villain. As the Atom tore apart the machine from within, and Flash and Bat-Man battled the Bandit without, the giant bug 'bot was destroyed, and the villain handed over to the proper authorities.




*Bat-Man*

*Spoiler* for _Bat-Man #1 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man)_: 



_Bat-Man #1 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man)_ After finishing the work on his Batgyro, Bat-Man finds VanBrunt Corp Towers under aerial assault! Climbing the tower with his trusty grapple-gun, he discovers the Clock King's biplane sat being loaded with the money from the VanBrunt executive's vault! Boldly squaring off against the Clock King and his goons, the Bat fights bravely, but to no avail, being forced to stage a fighting retreat. As the clock-themed fiend sets off with the VanBrunt executive pension fund money, Bat-Man drives back to his cave, ready to mount a daring pursuit!




*Spoiler* for _Bat-Man #2 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_: 



_Bat-Man #1 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_ In hot aerial pursuit of the Clock King's biplane, Bat-Man is forced to make an uneasy truce with the recent JLA traitor, and fellow Gothamite, Catwoman! Working together, and with daring across-plane acrobatics from the Catwoman, the two swiftly forced the Clock King to land and surrender the money. After a tense stand of, Catwoman and Batman shared a - young ones, cover your eyes - tender moment, and Catwoman surrenders the money to Batman before disappearing. With the day saved, all the mystery that remains is the strange employer the Clock King warns Batman of, and the impeding doom that is...tick, tick, ticking away!




*Spoiler* for _Bat-Man #3 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman/Green Lantern_: 



_Bat-Man #3 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman/Green Lantern_ - After interrupting Gus VanBrunt's hot date for the evening, a bickering Catwoman and Green Lantern are met by Batman. As the effects of a hidden fear gas jet set in, Green Lantern argues with Batman as he loses the will-power to control the ring, suspecting Batman is to blame. Catwoman, evading the two, suspects Batman as being a clone, and follows Batman after he storms away when punched by Green Lantern. In an abandoned school - where, little do the heroes know - Scarecrow had been testing his fear gas samples - Batman believes he sees a gunman chasing a small child through the derelict corridors. Following them, with the help of a powerless Green Lantern and a wary Catwoman, they find nothing, but soon the accusations fly at Batman. Fleeing, Batman realises the source of the paranoia, and settles the dispute in his Batcave through words - not violence.




*Spoiler* for _Bat-Man #4 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_: 



_Bat-Man #4 (Cold Winter of the Calender Man) ft. Catwoman_ - Batman, called in to the GCPD by Captain Gordon, is told that a young boy has been kidnapped by Killer Croc, and is held hostage in the sewers. It is unlike Killer Croc's usual MO, but Batman investigates - along with the sometime villainous Catwoman, who tails him. Finding the boy dead, they hunt the Croc, and, finding him and a second young hostage, battle him. Catwoman taking an unconscious dive, Batman and the arriving Captain Bullock defeat the Croc, and save the girl. Batman hands Catwoman over to the police once more, and it seems he has made an ally in the GCPD this time. As the night ends, Batman is confronted by an escaped Catwoman in his cave, and the two retire to the VanBrunt master bedroom.




*Bat-Man/Robin Nightwing*

*Spoiler* for _Bat-Man/Robin #1 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Atom/Flash_: 



_Bat-Man/Robin #1 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Atom/Flash_ - Investigating strange reports from Gotham Main Plaza, the dynamic duo's first crime-fighting mission finds them facing off against rabbit-headed goons wielding machine guns! Undeterred, and aided by the Flash and the Atom (on a science field trip from Hub City), the team of super-friends defeat the rabble of rabbits; with only the slight mishap of the Boy Wonder falling prey to a hail of bullets, and reacting in kind! Madness over, Robin managed to throw down the gun, and after a brief and terse word with the local law, Captain Gordon, the team disappear with the unsettling discovery that these rabbit-headed gun-men were in fact crooks with costumed heads concealing mind-controlling radio head-sets! What can be behind this dastardly ruse? Find out next Bat-time, next Bat-channel!




*Spoiler* for _Bat-Man/Nightwing #2 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Deathstroke II_: 



_Bat-Man/Nightwing #2 (Menace of the Mad-Hatter) ft. Deathstroke II_ - Tracking down the Mad Hatter, the dynamic duo bring him and his mind-controlled tea party to a close, before the hypnotised police officers can come to any harm.




*Superman*

*Spoiler* for _Superman #1 (That Wily Wizard, Colonel Future) ft. Atom/Flash_: 



_Superman #1 (That Wily Wizard, Colonel Future) ft. Atom/Flash_ - On his debut appearance, the Man of Steel showcases his feats of amazingly non-fatal strength against the lab-robbing minions of the villain, Colonel Future! Faced with a powerful old, magical wand, the invincible man from Krypton takes a hit, but with more than a little help from fellow heroes, the Flash and the Atom, knocks the colonel out and saves the scientists!




*Spoiler* for _Superman #2 (The Fiend Faora) ft. Atom/Deathstroke_: 



_Superman #2 (The Fiend Faora) ft. Atom/Deathstroke_ - While breaking up a jewellery heist in Metropolis with his friend the Atom, Superman meets Deathstroke, a super-soldier experiment gone rogue. Requesting to join with Superman for the time being, Deathstroke and the two JLA heroes investigate a disturbance down-town, where they find the rampaging Faora, seemingly the last Kryptonian woman, calling for Superman. Battling the womanly warrior as the Atom hunts in the wreckage for survivors, Superman's new powers get the better of him and his mighty fists turn the once beautiful Faora into a shower of blood and bone. The villain killed, though by accident, the Atom discovers her craft and a strange green glowing rock which, though the Atom himself struggles to comprehend, the watching Deathstroke deducts is a fragment of the Kryptonian's homeworld, irradiated such that it saps their energy and power. Fearing for the Man of Steel, the Atom leaves to examine the rock further...




*Catwoman*

*Spoiler* for _Catwoman #1 (Friend in Firefly) ft. Green Lantern/Bat-Man_: 



_Catwoman #1 (Friend in Firefly) ft. Green Lantern/Bat-Man_ - Finding security with the villain Firefly after her altercations with the JLA, Catwoman defends herself in an old derelict wooden fire station in Gotham as the Green Lantern attempts to bring her in. After his intial attempt to subdue Catwoman is interrupted by the rude discovery of a weakness to wood in his magical power ring, Green Lantern manages to trap Catwoman long enough for fellow JLA member Batman to arrive, who - with the sudden turn from Catwoman - defeats the pyromaniac. With Firefly held restrained by the Batman, Catwoman suddenly tears the villain's throat out, insisting it is for Batman's own safety in the long run. After a terse discussion as to the future of Catwoman, and talk of quitting the JLA from Green Lantern, the two heroes return Catwoman to prison, and go their separate ways.




*Spoiler* for _Catwoman #2 (Money for Nothing) ft. Bat-Man/Deathstroke_: 



_Catwoman #2 (Money for Nothing) ft. Bat-Man/Deathstroke_ - As Catwoman attempts to rob the Gotham City Bank, she is interrupted by Deathstroke and Batman. Helping her out of a tight vent, Batman flees as the guards arrive. While Deathstroke and Catwoman battle the guards, Batman tries again and again to restrain Catwoman but - when she finally goes too far and kills a guard - he does not stop her. Finally restraining her, the three face off as the police sirens are heard...at which point Catwoman and Batman share a brief, tender moment...and then they all depart, before the law arrives.




*Spoiler* for _Catwoman #3 (Bat, Cat and Bullock) ft. Bat-Man/Robin/Deathstroke_: 



_Catwoman #3 (Bat, Cat and Bullock) ft. Bat-Man/Robin/Deathstroke_ - After taking Catwoman back to the Batcave, Batman is ordered by Captain Harvey Bullock of the GCPD to hand Catwoman over for double-homicide, or face the wrath of the law. When the dynamic duo arrive, they hand Catwoman over - only to have one of the cops waiting reveal themselves to be Deathstroke, attempting to break the Cat loose! Firing on the Bat and the cops, Deathstroke is swiftly defeated by Robin and the cops, only to be shot as he attempts to flee the scene. With Deathstroke dead, the Cat flees the scene herself, and the Batman is warned by Captain Bullock as to the deaths he has failed to stop the Cat perpetrating. The issue closes with Robin leaving his side-kick role, and taking on the mantle of Nightwing.




*JLA*

*Spoiler* for _JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_: 



_JLA #1 (Chaos in Smallville)_ - The first mission of the newly formed JLA - complete with two new heroes, Green Lantern and Catwoman. Racing to Superman's small-time old home in the sticks, Smallville, they find the town in ruins, a disaster caused by General Zod, the feared other survivor of Krypton! Battling the enraged super-fiend, the JLA manage to contain him, just, only to be betrayed by a sudden turn from Catwoman! Catwoman subdued and handed over to the authorities, Zod is imprisoned in a magic construction created by the JLA leader, the Atom, in the Hub City hide-out of the Flash and the Atom. Questions remain, however. What was Zod doing in Smallville, and where are Superman's parents, Ma and Pa Simpson?




*Spoiler* for _JLA #2 (Mighty Miniatures) ft. Catwoman_: 



_JLA #2 (Mighty Miniatures) ft. Catwoman_ - Shrinking down to a tiny scale, the Atom Batman, Green Lantern and - on a brief trial since her betrayal of the JlA previously - Catwoman, investigate Zod's claims that he was attacking Smallville in order to find Superman who, he claimed, had the city of Kandor, capital of Krypton, hostage in miniature size, somewhere in the Arctic! Flying the heroes he shrunk there, the Atom led them into a mysterious ice fortress, where the tiny city was found. Shrinking down and joining his pipsqueak pals, the Atom and co. discover that Superman is indeed some sort of 'overlord' in this captive city, and eventually come face to face with him themselves. When they realise that this Superman is merely a robot devised by Brainiac, the team defeat him, even when he grows to normal, gigantic human size. The Atom, after his heroic deeds, is badly wounded, though saved at the last by Batman, and manages to return the heroes back to their normal sizes on return to Hub City. The robot may be beaten, but Brainiac's plan may have worked all too well. Already the few surviving Kryptonians left have heard word of a Superman who has been holding Kandor hostage, and have set Earth in their sights for avenging this mistaken wrong-doing!




*Spoiler* for _JLA #3 (JLA: Year One, CSA) ft. Batman of the CSA universe_: 



_JLA #3 (JLA: Year One, CSA) ft. Batman of the CSA universe_ - Finding an alternate universe Gotham held under a rule of fear by the ruthless Owlman, Batman meets another Batman - Cotton von Brandt, the son of Owlman and Catgirl of the alternate universe - who has been fighting Owlman in this Gotham without success. While the other Batman rallies the few good police, Batman of our universe takes on Owlman, defeating him and liberating Gotham. The two Batmen meet again, and the younger asks that he join Batman in the good universe. Agreeing, the alternate Batman becomes Owlman II, and Gus VanBrunt's adopted son.




*Spoiler* for _JLA #4 (JLA: Year One, CSA)_: 



_JLA #4 (JLA: Year One, CSA)_ - Facing down Ultraman in an alternate Metropolis, Superman is defeated by the evil counterpart, and seemingly killed.




*Events*

*Spoiler* for _Genesis Crisis #1_: 



_Genesis Crisis #1_ - As Batman and the Atom relive their original issue, they find themselves in an escalating loop, as the fictions of the multiverse begin to seep and then pour through. In an attempt to further strengthen the fictional walls of the world, the Endless put them through their origin stories on loop - each Endless save the most relevant offer words of warning and Destiny reads that the next puncture of other fiction into the world will end it, contamination complete. With this, three wolrd-hopping travellers appear, and burst the world into nothingness. But then, as the most relevant of the Endless says, "Please. There are other dreams to view."






*Super Groups*

*The Justice League Association*
The Atom (_leader_) ; The Flash ; Bat-Man ; Green Lantern

----------

